# Laden von 3D-Modellen



## Guest (17. Sep 2008)

Also ich hab mal ne welche 3D-Modell Dateien kann ich ich eig alles in java3D laden? Bisher habe ich es nur geschaft eine *.obj Datei einzubinden.


----------



## Auch ein Gast (17. Sep 2008)

Du kannst mit den Java3D-eigenen Klassen nur OBJ-Dateien laden.
Deshalb solltest du
- entweder eine zusätzliche Bibliothek zum laden der Dateien verwenden
- oder deine Dateien in das OBJ-Format konvertieren
- oder ein eigenes Format verwenden (für das du dir eine eigene Leseroutine schreiben musst).


----------



## maggifresse (17. Sep 2008)

Kann mir jemand sagen was gute umkonvertierungsprogramme sind.
Ich möchte eine *.wrl (VRML) in eine *.obj Datei konvertieren)


----------



## Guest (18. Sep 2008)

.....und ich würd gern wissen, wie man bei dem Import einer obj.-Datei Texturen, Farben und Transparenz
einlesen kann.

Danke


----------

